# Cologne, Germany



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

Tiaren said:


> The Cathedral of Cologne is SO nice...but the city itself is buttugly. I could never live there.


Cologne is definitely not the most attractive place from an urban aesthetic point of view, yet apart from boasting 12 romanic churches from the 10th-12th century, a treasure no other big German city can offer (just take your time to visit all of them - as you would do in Barcelona or Rome to be fair!), Cologne has beautiful riverside parks, a very vibrant nightlife - belonging to the best in Germany if not Europe, very open minded, communicative and friendly people, excellent infrastructure links (1H50 to Brussels, 3H15 to Paris and 4-5H to London by train, 5 airports close by) and a lot of urban development (e.g. Rheinauhafen). Oh - and the cultural and art scene of the city: Dozens of theatres, a renowned philharmony, opera, art galleries makes the city particularly attractive to creative people. Finally from an economic standpoint - its not wealthy Frankfurt or Munich, yes, but its not de-industrialized Berlin either - there is a sound economic base with logistics companies, insurances, car manufacturing, biotech and software firms.

Yes, Cologne is not the "perfect" city - and will never be - BECAUSE people have a more relaxed attitude to life than in other parts of Germany. There are many cities trying to be Barcelona, London or Paris - yet, Cologne is just Cologne and I have not met anybody in Cologne who is not happy to live there - and that is what counts. 

So think about your judgment, you might miss out on something cool!


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Koln is sucj an amazing city! So much history in such a small space!


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

_digicamfotos.de_









_ksta.stadtmenschen.de_









_ksta.stadtmenschen.de_









_fotocommunity.com_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful City!


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

_ksta.stadtmenschen.de_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice set of photos


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

special and great skyline


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

_wiki_


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

_city-skylines.de_


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

_city-skylines.de_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the photos of Köln in the winter!


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Chadoh25 said:


> I love the photos of Köln in the winter!


Yes, and snow is seldom in Köln.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

_panoramio.com_


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

_anicursor.com_









_imageshack.us_









_cologne-flight.de_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome ^^^^


----------



## WLTR (Feb 22, 2008)

*Punks of Cologne*

Punks nere Cologne central railroad station and Cologne Cathedral


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

_wiki_


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Koln-Triangle looks good!


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Another kind of Cologne skyline photo:









_farm3.static.flickr.com_


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Thalys train arriving from Brussels








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3367356167

Central station outside...








from Wikipedia

...and inside








http://www.flickr.com/photos/odyssey83/3573781847

at the central station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/venturacarmona/3665447937

Köln-Deutz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unbehaun/102257925

Looking to the south








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4099332121

Rheinauhafen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/axelkoehne/2855678989

Mediapark








http://www.flickr.com/photos/axelkoehne/2875251914

The old town








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3202448334









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3202448318


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

The Peek & Cloppenburg shopping mall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/punxutawneyphil/4411416728


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Cologne skyline at the horizon seen from its suburb Bonn









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3871852383/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The view is great in Rheinauhafen and very nice the Peek & Cloppenburg Shopping Mall. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cologne is really amazing, very nice no doubt that; thanks for the photos Eduardo... kay:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ You're welcome @ Christos but I only posted one pic, the other recent photos had been posted by Kr0x!


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

The *Kölnturm*, completed in 2001









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotojaps/3848381988









(pic from Wikipedia)


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Köln Cathedral is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

*Sunset in Köln*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/talkephotography/4446955365


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely cathedral, lovely skyscraper and lovely city in general. Thanks!!!


----------

